# Entourage Outlook (stand alone) Dist. List



## gss7881 (Jan 23, 2006)

Is it possible to have distribution lists in outlook (MAC) in a stand alone mode (no exchange) ??? 

I have not been able to find it .

Thanks
gss


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

In Entourage, under Contacts, you can set up groups. Whithin these groups you can add multiple email addresses. That is probably the closest you will get to distribution lists.


----------



## gss7881 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Well thanks*

I have been using groups and that is agreat way to manager your contacts but it will not help me for sending an email to a distribution list, will it ? 

Thanks for the reply

gss


----------

